#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Fespa σκυρόδεμα & μεταλλικά - ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ

## beteranos

Πωλείται FESPA 10 Ver 5.6.10.14 Eurocodes 

- Fespa σκυρόδεμα, Fespa μεταλλικά, Μεταλλικές συνδέσεις version 1.10.0.78 , pushover analysis , αναπτύγματα οπλισμών δοκών , CAD organizer κ.τ.λ.

- Πωλείται λόγω μετανάστευσης στο εξωτερικό για επαγγελματικούς λόγους Dubai σε ένα μήνα από τώρα

- Για νέο ή παλιό επαγγελματία σε τιμή: *2.400 €*
 e-mail : ergokaidomisi@gmail.com

*- ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ -*

----------

